# Embarassing moments in your music career



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

Whether that be in orchestra, on stage, or even if you've said incredibly dumb things (like I have) such as "C.P.E. Bach? Did Bach change his name?!"

I'll start, I have an enormous wealth of embarassing moments 

1. Walking on-stage for a concert as part of a cello section. My spike was out and it impaled the principal's leg as he lifted it to move forward. He had to get taken off and get the leg bandaged.

2. Playing trombone in my stage band. Was about to begin playing, then realised my slide lock was on. Frantically attempted to flick it off, but I fumbled. Missed the downbeat, so I panicked and wrenched it off with my entire hand. Sweaty hands meant the slide slipped out, off the trombone, onto the floor. The slide was dented, so I couldn't get it back on and had to rush offstage and grab a dodgy spare trombone.

Come on, I can't be the only one who's had these painful moments!
-PPP


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm in a heavy metal band and we had a concert in a very small place. After the set is almost done, during one song, the singer presents the band and when he said my name he wanted to point towards me but I was so close to him that he slapped me over my forehead.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Conducting a Britten opera. The first night the lead role baritone forgets some lines, I attempted to mouth them but he just stood there shaking his head. An awkward repetitiveness ensued in the accompanying orchestra.


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

Many years ago, in a hotel in South Devon, I was asked to accompany on the piano, a local mezzo whose "piece de resistance" was "Mon coeur s'ouvre at ta voix" from Saint-Saens' Samson and Delilah. About an hour before she was due to perform she handed me her copy of the music so that I might get some degree of familiarity. I can't remember the key, but there were at least 4 sharps showing in the signature. The intro itself was about a page and a half long with very little white showing through a forest of notes.
At the appointed time the lady appeared at the side of the piano, took a bow and announced the aria she was about to perform. A split second before she took a pace back to await her entry, she leaned over to me, pointed to the music and announced "By the way, I sing it in F"
Just about the last word in transposing at sight, but I got through it.


----------

